# Bandwidth management



## Eldiemo (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi All,

I hope u can provide me with some suggestions.

Within 4 months we finally making the step to fiber internet.
In our situation we have a line of lets say 100MB up&down and need 2 split it up over 5 customers in the building.

What are the possibilities for configuration?

If we decide to give a customer about 40MB up and down there must be no posibility to cross that border.

At the moment the firewall is PF and I came across ALTQ HFSC as maybe a solution.
Not sure if ALTQ HFSC can suit all my needs.

Thanks in advance


----------



## aragon (Mar 19, 2010)

HFSC will probably suit your needs.  If it doesn't there's still CBQ and good old dummynet(4).


----------

